# Just ordered....



## Feltzy

...my bridesmaid dresses :happydance:

Ideally I wanted to take the 4 of them out shopping to try some on but I had my eye on a dress in House of Fraser and its in the sale, so I've just ordered them off the internet. Here it is:

https://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/Linea+Wrap+front+prom+dress/155785656,default,pd.html

I'm so excited :happydance: It also means we know the colour scheme (it was a toss up between sage green or midnight blue) and I can get cracking with the invites!


----------



## Carrie&Char

stunning love the colour


----------



## TTCwitPCOS

The dress looks lovely! 

I'm still trying to find a style that will suit my bridesmaid's frame!!! 

x


----------



## cupcakekate

they are gorgeous, bet they love them :)


----------



## 08marchbean

they are lush, love the colour!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

very very nice!


----------



## amygwen

Sooooo pretty! It's really stunning, nice color and nice style :)


----------



## Feltzy

Aw thanks ladies, my bm's all love them too so its a result!


----------

